# Mac vs. PC



## JacobReaper (Aug 2, 2007)

which one do you like better, mac, or pc, not wich one you have but, what do you like more?? just curious


----------



## kellyan95 (Aug 2, 2007)

This poll is a bad idea. We all know where it will lead. 

And in the spirit of what I know to be the end result of this thread, I have this to say:

Windows XP Pro SP2 is the best OS on the market, bar none


----------



## KDH (Aug 2, 2007)

I use Linux... on PC hardware... but I made KDE look like OS X, for a while anyway.


----------



## kellyan95 (Aug 2, 2007)

To add to my first post: I triple boot Win XP (best) Ubuntu (#2) and Vista (blah, but DX10 is awesome)


----------



## acidrain (Aug 2, 2007)

Glad to see I'm not the only one here running linux.  But I also use WinXP for some games and software I can't get to run on linux.


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh boy...

*waits for inevitable train wreck*

In the mean time... love my macs... like my pc's.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 2, 2007)

wheres the option for dos

cd C:/PORN
del tree C:/PORN/LAZYTOWN


----------



## babelfish (Aug 2, 2007)

Mac: 
+ Highly usable
+ Extremely sexy to look at
- Only runs on Apple hardware
- A bit pricey

Linux:
+ Very customizable
+ Also damn pretty if you use Compiz / Beryl
+ Free!!!
- Very customizable, ie confusing to noobies

Windows:
+ Large software library
- Crappy security
- Viruses up the wazoo
- People in Redmond are watching you...

That said, I've been happily using Linux for over two years now, and can't imagine going back to Winblows (oh yeah, I went there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I've stuck with Fedora Core (now just Fedora) since version 3, although I've tried a few other distros as well (Ubuntu, Knoppix, DSL, Puppy, etc).

Still have WinXP installed though, just so I can use El Semi's CPS3 emulator to get my Street Fighter 3: Giant Attack on


----------



## Beware (Aug 2, 2007)

Mac is way over priced and entirely proprietary, all the way down to its file system.  Windows requires a ton of processes running non-stop that eat up your CPU just to get it to run.  Linux is very confusing for anyone who doesn't have a lot of computing experience.

The fact is, if you are a regular user who just wants a computer to browse the internet, do word processing, and other simple tasks, Mac is the way to go.

If you are more of a gamer or power user, then Windows is your OS, period.

If you want complete customization of your computer and have a lot of experience with computers, Linux is your best bet.


----------



## Icarus (Aug 2, 2007)

Am I the only one who never had a problem with viruses with Windows? And that's including WinXP and Vista.. Ever heard of the term "anti-virus" ? It's nothing more than just an excuse. Hell, I'm happy with my PC, I can find all kinds of programs in no time and play all the games without a problem.


----------



## kellyan95 (Aug 2, 2007)

I have a hardware firewall and low footprint software firewall. Never had a virus. I don't know what Windows haters all talk about, but they've not tried hard enough.

Windows XP Pro is very stable (never had a BSOD), obviously has the most software, people that get viruses deserve it because they are stupid (a little harsh?). Runs games better than anything else, do I need to go on? It's hardly a resource hog, and not slow in any sense of the word. My high-performance instalation has 19 processes running, and 86mb of ram being used. And it has all of the functionality of a fresh instalation, even more so.


----------



## TLSpartan (Aug 2, 2007)

I use Ubuntu for all of my needs. I use to do alot of gaming but, all I play is Soldat and that does me fine. I also found its faster then Windows


----------



## kaleida (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm a happy user of Mac. I've been using it for years and I love it. It probably is not the best OS (which could be probably Linux) but in order to use lionux you really have to KNOW a lot of Stuff. Mac is, from my point of view, very handy for non experts on computers.


----------



## retman (Aug 25, 2007)

i don't see the sense of this poll.

Linux is a OS not a hardware device. Linux can run on mac's and pc's.

why add a opperating system option to a hardware poll?

the poll should only be pc or mac.

if it was about OS's then yes linux would be involved.


i think someone needs to invest/read into linux and understand what the difference is between a hardware device and a OS is....lol.


----------



## kellyan95 (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm going toward the dark side.....I turned my hardware firewall all the way up (gives me problems with DS homebrew, but I don't need a software firewall now) and am now using Vista x64. Modified heavily with vlite, it's faster than XP x86 (igames, apps launching, ect...)


----------



## JPH (Aug 25, 2007)

I use PC...but I want a Mac so badly!
I wish they weren't so expensive...My friend has a Mac Mini...that'll probably be my first Mac.

Gotta keep my hands out of my piggy bank for a while though!


----------



## outphase (Aug 25, 2007)

The PC label is archaic these days. It dates back to the days where Windows-based systems ran on IBM-PC compatible computers. Eventually IBM dropped from the name.

Windows, OSX and Linux can all run on "PCs"


----------



## Taras (Aug 25, 2007)

The only people that think there's an actual rivalry here are the Mac users. And their machines are overpriced kiddie toys useful only to artists &/or heroin addicts.


----------



## When Im Gone (Aug 25, 2007)

Dual boot XP and Ubuntu


----------



## Samutz (Aug 26, 2007)

XP Pro on my laptop (gaming/work).
Kubuntu on my home desktop (server/storage/backup).
SuSE on my work desktop (novell stuff).

I had Mac OS X on my laptop too for a while, but I found myself hardly using it and needing more space.


----------



## illumina (Aug 26, 2007)

I switched to OSX for the first time two months ago. I'm a hardcore gamer but my GF had an iBook and I liked what I saw, so I got the new mac book pro. I'll never switch back. Plus, you can bootcamp if you ever need to use winblows.


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 29, 2007)

Right now I'm trying to decide between a Mac Pro tower or a 24" iMac.

I've always liked towers for the extra horsepower, but the price is nice on the iMac, and it's small, strong, quiet, and lovely. The Pro is a hulking beast.
I'll be replacing a Dual 1ghz G4 and a home built 2ghz PC. I use both OS X and Windows, so it'll be nice to have both in one elegant machine that takes up no more space than a monitor.

Currently I'm using an old G4 Mini as my internet TV box, works very well, and beats the MacTV with it's extra functionality and choice of video codecs.

I do video editing, music composition, design work (dvd packaging mostly), finance, internets, photo retouching, and "media server" stuff on my Macs. I use the PC to fill up my G6 and keep my PC fixing chops up. I don't dislike PC's, but if it can be done on the Mac, I'd rather do it on the Mac, because I prefer OS X to Windows. That's just personal preference based on how I like to work. Both are easy to use, but I find I get things done more quickly on OS X, and in general, like the tools better. I don't mind spending extra on something that I like more, and is _for me_ a more efficient way to work.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Aug 29, 2007)

My girlfriend yells at me cause I basically waste money like its water.....Powerbook....bought new, sold 2 weeks later....bought one of those lamp looking Imacs....had it for about a month and then gave it away....Bought one of those big dual CPU G4's cause the tech at CompUSA stocked it with all kinds of (Illegal) software....had it for maybe a month and sold it...problem is usually I when I want something out of my house I kick it out for either free or at least half price so my experimenting with Apple got costly. 

Linux I dabbled in as well.....but I am a 24/7 Commercial software user....I LOVE/NEED Vegas Video, Photoshop, Dreamweaver....I can't live without those programs and then of course cause I'm always buying the latest and greatest....half the time there aren't drivers.

So I am a PC user.....XP Pro for me....it works...no problems, no viruses, no pop ups, no BSOD, No crashes, sure...I am a little anal retentive about how I run my system...the way I install my files...but in the end my PCs are all about being productive the quickest way possible and Windows XP lets me achieve that.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 29, 2007)

I'll make another comment, even though I already have.

I prefer Windows right now, actually, I like vista a lot. Vista runs faster on higher end PCs than XP (just like XP runs faster than 98 on modern PCs). Vista is getting fixed constantly but the ultimate edition is really the only one worth having for heavy users, plus its really nice to look at


----------



## WeaponXxX (Aug 29, 2007)

I got Vista on one of my laptops and I hate it....none of my software works =(


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 29, 2007)

I used to hate vista too... but for some reason I like it now.


----------



## kellyan95 (Aug 29, 2007)

Run it in compatiblity mode!

Vista sucked when it had just came out. But with the newest drivers, hotfixes, and patches it's faster than XP on high end systems, like linkiboy said


----------



## GeekShadow (Aug 29, 2007)

I use Ubuntu, so Linux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on PC


----------



## tyasawa (Aug 30, 2007)

'o' having the same confusion with mthrnite..
but i need to save money for permanent residence application...(2000 AU) T_T... might end up buying imac..

'',.. the student discount is quite nice tho.. get almost 300 AU cut.. so hab to buy it while im still a student, and my bf said u get extra cover by register to the  internet. his macbook is more than one year old without extended warranty, but he still able to get his dvd rom replaced for free cos its acting strange 'o'


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 30, 2007)

I love my Mac, I'd never switch back to PC.


----------



## Arm73 (Aug 30, 2007)

I use XP and I'm really happy with it.
I never thought of getting a different OS because I use a lot of homebrew application designed for windows and some of them do not work on other systems.
And the most stupid thing I've heard from a friend is that I can run perfectly Windows application on a Mac with a special program.
Now why would I bother to spend $4K+ on a Mac and then run a windows emulator on it ?  

By the way , quick question:
I have XP home edition, but I would like to know if XP professional SP2 is much better then that or if it has just more applications included in it.
I am thinking of upgrading to XP pro( and it's not going to cost me anything ), so I would like to know if it's advisable .
Would you recommend it to me ?


----------



## bombflame (Sep 1, 2007)

pc is better, Apple claims that it anti freeze and yet it freezes XD


----------



## superrob (Sep 1, 2007)

MAC: 
+ Works great!
+ Runs Windows, Linux, Max OS.
- Very expensive

Linux.
+ FREE
+ Large OpenSource projects!
+ No Virus!
+ Looks badass with Beryl Mod

Windows.
+ Easy API
- Filled with viruses
- Crappy security
- Costs like the crap out of your pants

Ill go for Linux..

But ive got a Quad boot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



With Vista, XP, Ubuntu, OpenSuse


----------



## ness31 (Sep 1, 2007)

There are viruses for Linux.


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(superrob @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> Windows.
> + Easy API
> - Filled with viruses
> - Crappy security
> - Costs like the crap out of your pants



The people that think #2 and #3 just need a hardware firewall. I have my router, and a smoothwall box that all my PCs runs threw. Haven't had a virus in years. But Windows is pretty expensive


----------



## tyasawa (Sep 2, 2007)

O,o.. is mac that expensive?? cos I don't think they are that expensive.. cos when i was thinking of building a pc with similar specs they are equally expensive.. not to mention have to buy windows.. and i hate cables.. so i mac will be better.. >_> why cant pc be so sexy..

'', hum or maybe i don't know cheap place to buy computer parts..


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 2, 2007)

PCs can be much sexier than macs, you just need to find the right case (there are thousands!)


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 4, 2007)

QUOTE(ARM73 @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> I use XP and I'm really happy with it.
> I never thought of getting a different OS because I use a lot of homebrew application designed for windows and some of them do not work on other systems.
> And the most stupid thing I've heard from a friend is that I can run perfectly Windows application on a Mac with a special program.
> Now why would I bother to spend $4K+ on a Mac and then run a windows emulator on it ?Â
> ...




That made no sense.


----------



## Sekkyumu (Sep 4, 2007)

QUOTE(superrob @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> MAC:
> + Works great!
> + Runs Windows, Linux, Max OS.
> *- Very expensive*



Definitely not true ;-)


----------



## Arm73 (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Sep 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ARM73 @ Aug 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I use XP and I'm really happy with it.
> ...



I am not an hater, I didn't in any way stated that I dislike Macs or that they are no good, but once I wanted to buy one that was about $ 4000, that's all.
I know that there are less expensive macs around , but they are not for me.
If you call my PC "a cheap ass piece of shit dell" it seems that you have an hate problem there.
You are happy with your Mac , I am happy with my PC, the original poster wanted to know which one we prefer, not which one we hate.
Grow up kid, you are like the guy who owns a PSP and goes to a DS site only to criticize it.
I do hate flame wars.


----------



## dg10050 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## tyasawa (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> PCs can be much sexier than macs, you just need to find the right case (there are thousands!)



nah.. i did look at some pretty cases but they are still cables involves.. and i hate too many cables.. 
compare it to imacs.. they are a looot sexier 'o'.. but it might be only my opinion..

hum i might need to install linux somehow to ensure that my application can run on multi platform.. lesse about that.. hope im not too stupid to use it.. any recommendation?


----------



## deathfisaro (Sep 7, 2007)

Mac, because PC sucks according to Apple TV ads.
Never used Mac though, maybe a couple minutes on my friends.


----------



## nephdj (Sep 7, 2007)

PC


----------



## outphase (Sep 7, 2007)

The misconception that Apple hardware is more expensive is because there is no "entry level" system. You can buy a pre-built Windows system for a couple hundred these days. The entry cost to an OSX-based PC (yeah I said it again) is $1000. When you begin to have systems comparable in stats, the costs begin to level off a little.

Ever since a few years ago, all of my systems are in Shuttle cases. They're nice and small and beat out any prebuilt system in terms of aesthetics (to me)... except maybe the Mac Mini but only because it's smaller.


----------



## nephdj (Sep 7, 2007)

QUOTE(tyasawa @ Sep 7 2007 said:


> hum i might need to install linux somehow to ensure that my application can run on multi platform.. lesse about that.. hope im not too stupid to use it.. any recommendation?
> 
> IBM flavour of Linux with "Rational Testmanager"
> 
> QUOTEThe misconception that Apple hardware is more expensive is because there is no "entry level" system. You can buy a pre-built Windows system for a couple hundred these days. The entry cost to an OSX-based PC (yeah I said it again) is $1000. When you begin to have systems comparable in stats, the costs begin to level off a little.


a little? u can build a beast for 1000US


----------



## jtroye32 (Sep 7, 2007)

This is supposed to be OSX vs Any other OS instead of Mac vs PC, since apple now uses intel chipsets since they couldn't keep up hardware wise by themselves. So to dumb it down for you, MACs are PCs that run OSX. And those saying MACs aren't overpriced are wrong.. anything by Apple is overpriced. For the cost of any MAC you could build a MUCH better/faster box. Apple is an advertising company more than a tech company and make sales based on hype and deceptive advertising which i have no respect for. You don't see Microsoft making shitty commercials downplaying Apple to try to make themselves look good. why? because it's unprofessional.


----------



## ness31 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just switched to a Mac and it's great. Also, there isn't much of a price difference.


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 17, 2007)

Can I build my own Mac? I think not. Unless I am wrong, which I probably am...

- Sam


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 17, 2007)

My 24" aluminum iMac arrives on Wednesday, replacing a G4 Dual 1Gigger dustbuster sounding s.o.b.
Can't wait to get a little peace and quiet around here!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2007)

@mthrnite: I'm so jealous!



QUOTE(sinkhead @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> Can I build my own Mac? I think not. Unless I am wrong, which I probably am...
> 
> - Sam


You can customize your Mac but you can't build your own as in looking for a case and buy the parts yourself. So no, you're not wrong!


----------



## Ignatius (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm glad i saw this thread because i'm also in the same predicament.

I'm debating whether or not to get an iMac (for the first time) or get a new PC computer again. I'm a filmmaker so, i do a lot of video editing, compositing and visual effects work. So i was hoping you guys could help me decide which computer would be the best:

iMac for $2000

CPU: 2.4ghz core 2 duo
Memory: 1GB ddr2-667mhz (pc2-5300)
Graphics: ATI Radeon HD 2600HD PRO 256mb
Harddrive: 320gb
Monitor: 24"

PC for $1200

CPU: 2.4ghz core 2 quad
Memory: 4GB ddr2-800mhz (pc2-6400)
Graphics: NVIDIA 8600GT 256mb
Harddrive: 320gb
Monitor: 22"

There's some other stuff missing from the PC setup like the motherboard, power supply and what not. But, what do you guys think? What's better? Appreciate the help guys, thanks!


----------



## Sekkyumu (Sep 17, 2007)

Mac because : FinalCutPro Studio 2 and iMovie 08.

It's settled ! :-)


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 17, 2007)

i am a PC user, but since vista and all the copy protection/DRM/Trusted Platform etc i have installed ubuntu on an old amd k6 500 mhz and i am trying to learn as much as possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




no-one will deny how beautiful apple products are, and that's all the general public notices anyway. but people in the know realize that there are better, cheaper, and sometimes just as pretty devices from other manufacturers who  don't charge a premium for their label


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 18, 2007)

@Ignatius my favourite video apps are pretty much all windows only and the windows box would seem to perform faster (video is one of the few things than can really do anything with quad core).

I guess it really depends on what software you can afford to "lose" or emulate.


----------



## Ignatius (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Mac because : FinalCutPro Studio 2 and iMovie 08.
> 
> It's settled ! :-)



I'd love to use FCP because i know it's much better than premiere. But, as a filmmaker, it's not the programs that make good movies, it's what you can do with the programs. So, FCP and Premiere do the same thing for me. And the PC hardware is a lot better and cheaper than the imac. So right now i'm leaning towards the PC. But i hope somebody can explain to me why an iMac is much better than a PC. I always hear that from people within the film industry that they prefer using Mac's over PC's and that's something i dont understand.


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 18, 2007)

Programs that use GPUs for video conversion/playback are much faster. Avivo for ATI and...something else for Nvidia. But only with the newer cards. Do any Mac apps support these hardware features?


----------



## bobrules (Sep 18, 2007)

Macs are like ipods, they look good but others works just as good, if not, better.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Ignatius @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am little more than an enthusiastic amateur (avisynth and megui possibly with an external muxer and with whatever I want for DVD authoring this week are my tools of choice although I quite often redo films as I see fit and the odd bit of home video restoration (I was given a very expensive VHS player)), the only other pro video regular (or even semi regular) around here is WeaponXXX.

@kellyan95 last I checked most encoding codecs are poor implementations of a standard (I reckon I could get Xvid to beat (or at least come very close to) the equivalent H264 encode). The last 6 months may have changed things and dedicated encoder cards will annihilate that.


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 18, 2007)

My 3800+ can't come close to playing a 1080p video by itself. My X1950XT + a program that supports avivo has no trouble. Quicktime isn't one of those programs. "Avivo - GPU core supports hardware decoding of H.264, VC-1, WMV9, and MPEG-2 videos"


----------



## Trygle12 (Sep 18, 2007)

PC...The simplicity and widespread acceptance has driven me to make such a choice.



Also, I am short on cash!


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 18, 2007)

I agree for decoding it is great if you can get it working, unfortunately the encoding part is less that brilliant.


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 18, 2007)

My uncle just promised that if I got straight A's for my last year of high school, he'd get me a new G5. Hell yeah...


----------



## azn_225 (Sep 18, 2007)

PC ftw!!


----------



## Azimuth (Sep 18, 2007)

Linux, theres nothing more refreshing than staring at a blank terminal, ahh good times.

*runs back to dark corner clutching keyboard*


----------



## iffy525 (Sep 25, 2007)

http://www.mac-sucks.com/switch_why.php

you wanna play some minesweeper, mac?
pc ftw


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Sep 25, 2007)

*EVERYTHING* pwns PC


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 25, 2007)

I posted in this thread months ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . I'm thinking of changing from Ubuntu to something else. Any ideas guys on what distro's I should try?

EDIT- I found a Knoppix ISO that I torrented ages ago. I will test that out for now


----------



## Ignatius (Sep 25, 2007)

i was curious to know if the iMac that's for about $1899 (cdn) will be good enough to play Crysis?


----------



## iffy525 (Sep 27, 2007)

crysis needs dx10 to play


----------



## cubin' (Sep 27, 2007)

are you sure about that iffy? big disappointment if it's true but I really doubt that dx10 is required


----------



## iffy525 (Sep 27, 2007)

im not 100% but im pretty sure you need insane internals to play. go look it up


----------



## iffy525 (Sep 27, 2007)

your right cubin! it only needs dx9 but still really good internals(if you want to play it on recomended). nice call. my bad.
http://www.digitalbattle.com/2006/07/23/cr...ments-released/


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm using Ubuntu right now


----------



## Jarvik7 (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> The people that think #2 and #3 just need a hardware firewall. I have my router, and a smoothwall box that all my PCs runs threw. Haven't had a virus in years. But Windows is pretty expensive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brand new machine that Apple doesn't even sell anymore? yaaa...

Why do people even make these threads? They just bring out fanboys and ignorance (redundant) on both sides and produce nothing of value.


----------



## decript (Sep 27, 2007)

Got a sweet macbook, and I'm loving the OS. I also have windows xp sp2 on bootcamp, just for some games. Love it.


----------



## iffy525 (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Jarvik7 @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Sep 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The people that think #2 and #3 just need a hardware firewall. I have my router, and a smoothwall box that all my PCs runs threw. Haven't had a virus in years. But Windows is pretty expensiveÂ
> ...


so what os do you use, Jarvik? why?


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Jarvik7 @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Sep 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The people that think #2 and #3 just need a hardware firewall. I have my router, and a smoothwall box that all my PCs runs threw. Haven't had a virus in years. But Windows is pretty expensive
> ...




That really contradicts me not having a virus in years. I have mac based filtering on my WPA network, so no outside contamination. The only other systems are game consoles or PCs that I fix (do virus scans/wipe before hooking to network!)


----------



## H8TR (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Ignatius @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> i was curious to know if the iMac that's for about $1899 (cdn) will be good enough to play Crysis?


Yeah, its good enough. 2.4GHz C2D will definitely get a good workout with Crysis. HD 2600 Pro is enough to play Crysis and it supports DX10 but your max fps probably wont be any higher than 30 if you even make it that high. Might want to add a gig of memory to smooth things out.


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 28, 2007)

Huh? 8800 Ultras are going to strugle with Crysis on high settings. And the 2600? Don't even think about DX10. Low-medium at 25fps and native resolution is all you should expect


----------



## nephdj (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> Huh? 8800 Ultras are going to strugle with Crysis on high settings. And the 2600? Don't even think about DX10. Low-medium at 25fps and native resolution is all you should expect


noway, game would be pretty well optimised for 8800
should run fine on medium


----------



## sirAnger (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm playing with Debian on my PC, Windoz on my laptop.


----------



## science (Sep 28, 2007)

Use a PC, never had a Mac, but I prefer Mac for some reason lol


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(nephdj @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Sep 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? 8800 Ultras are going to strugle with Crysis on high settings. And the 2600? Don't even think about DX10. Low-medium at 25fps and native resolution is all you should expect
> ...




That's wy Nvidia is launching 9800s the same week?


----------



## Urza (Sep 28, 2007)

XP.

It has everything I want.


----------



## Jarvik7 (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE(iffy525 @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> so what os do you use, Jarvik? why?



I have both Macs and PCs (running Win2k3 & XP, can't stand Vista). I prefer macs for notebooks and non-gaming desktops, and pcs for servers and gaming machines.

As I've been traveling for the past year and will be for the next few, I am currently essentially Mac-only (macbookpro), except when I remote into my servers at home (or boot into XP under bootcamp).


----------



## Nero (Oct 3, 2007)

Windows XP for my Home, and Vista for my Laptop.

Basically because Windows has the best compatibility with programs.

Linux ain't too bad.


----------



## suprneb (Oct 7, 2007)

mac ftw


----------



## 1man1dream (Oct 14, 2007)

pc ftw


----------



## Pigwooly (Oct 14, 2007)

I voted PC because 3d animation software on Macs SUCK!

But Macs are a lot sexier.


----------

